# Huntr70



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*WAY TO GO STEVE ........KEEP EM COMIN  *


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow Tami, you are on the ball! Are you sitting there waiting to pounce??

(BTW: dh informed me yesterday that a girl - you - had responded to his techie brake controller question and that I shouldn't label myself as un-techie just because I'm a girl!! Sorry, have enough to do without getting involved in all of that!).

Ali


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats huntr70 on hitting the 2000 mark
Way to go Steve keep the great posts









Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

WTG! 2000 Posts for Huntr70!

Keep 'em coming Steve...Great job


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Way to go Hunter.

I'll be there soon.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!

If you've all learned a thing or 2 in those 2000 posts, my job is done









Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I ve only learned a thing....not quite 2 yet. Your job is not done, keep postin









Congrats

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations Steve!*








A job well done! Keep 'em coming!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Outstanding























Keep your posts coming.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!
> 
> If you've all learned a thing or 2 in those 2000 posts, my job is done
> 
> ...


Was that YOU I learned it from or.....geesh...I'm sorry, Steve...I don't remember. You'll have to start again









Congrats! Looking forward to the rest!!!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!
> 
> If you've all learned a thing or 2 in those 2000 posts, my job is done
> 
> ...


Yeah! I learned that while you're supposed to be out making calls, you're in your truck, on the laptop, looking for a wifi somewhere.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!
> 
> If you've all learned a thing or 2 in those 2000 posts, my job is done
> 
> ...


Yeah! I learned that while you're supposed to be out making calls, you're in your truck, on the laptop, looking for a wifi somewhere.








[/quote]
If only I could convince Kellogg's that I absolutely NEED that aircard for on the road.....









Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrat on hitting the 2000 mark. Keep them coming!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats Hunter!

Take it easy on Bambi!









Dan


----------

